# TUG travelers - your opinion please :) [American Airlines]



## Cathyb (Oct 31, 2012)

We currently have a reservation on American Airlines using ffmiles for next February to Fort Lauderdale (one way).

I am concerned about American's 'future', maybe this trip could be cancelled and this trip is important as my DH is seeing his 83 yr old sister 'probably for the last time'. 

I have a concern our midnight flight from LAX TO FLL might be cancelled due to American's financial struggles.  We need this flight to connect mid-morning to Tampa on another airline.

Question:  What are the chances of a distressed airline cancelling their midnight flight for lack of passengers?

I have costed out Virgin America and JetBlue at about $380 RT pp. So my 'cost' with dropping American ffmiles is about $400 for two people.

Your comments/suggestions, please!   TIA


----------



## x3 skier (Oct 31, 2012)

I would not worry a whole lot. A lot of the "Red Eyes" are actually repositioning flights back to the East Coast for flights back to the West Coast in the morning or other routes in the East and Midwest. So as long as American is operating out of FLL  which is over 99% certain IMHO, the flight will run. Even is it canceled or changed, they will get you there (or near there like MIA which is a major hub for AA) and also even of you miss your flight to TPA, it is not a bad drive. 

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 31, 2012)

AA is actually in a fairly decent cash position.  I would not worry,


----------



## geekette (Oct 31, 2012)

buy trip insurance.  That way, no matter what happens, you will get there without additional out of pocket (well, maybe, but reimbursed).

When you REALLY have to make a trip, it's not worth worrying about months in advance.  cya and sleep soundly.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 31, 2012)

geekette said:


> buy trip insurance.  That way, no matter what happens, you will get there without additional out of pocket (well, maybe, but reimbursed).
> 
> When you REALLY have to make a trip, it's not worth worrying about months in advance.  cya and sleep soundly.



This may not work when an airline is already in bankruptcy. If you read the fine print, you'll find a lot of exclusions.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree with Carolinian that the AA cash position is actually pretty good. 

You can get on pacer.gov and look up their bankruptcy. The schedules are really interesting. 

Living in Fort Worth, we are almost hostages to AA. I continue to make all of my flight arrangements on them, but not as far ahead as I used to. 

When using FF miles, planning ahead is a necessity. I hope all goes well for you. 

elaine


----------



## geekette (Nov 1, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> This may not work when an airline is already in bankruptcy. If you read the fine print, you'll find a lot of exclusions.



Ah, well, that makes sense, and is very good to know.  I've never bought trip ins, so appreciate the advance notice on the fine print!


----------



## persia (Nov 1, 2012)

Both Virgin America and JetBlue are far better airlines, if I had a choice I'd pick either of them in a second over AA...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 1, 2012)

We booked AA tickets using frequent flier miles to Ireland earlier this year and didn't really worry about the long term outlook for AA.  They are committed to the restructuring and staying in business.  They need to keep flying for the cashflow.  It is their creditors that are largely going to be affected by the bankruptcy.


----------



## cedars (Nov 1, 2012)

Just returned from trip to Cabo from Toronto using AA and my daughter did a week later as well..no delays or problems.  I hope things work out for you!  MaryAnn


----------



## chriskre (Nov 1, 2012)

Cathyb said:


> We currently have a reservation on American Airlines using ffmiles for next February to Fort Lauderdale (one way).
> 
> I am concerned about American's 'future', maybe this trip could be cancelled and this trip is important as my DH is seeing his 83 yr old sister 'probably for the last time'.
> 
> ...



I doubt they will cancel the flight but they may change the time a time or two before you go.  They have been doing that lately for some reason.  I'm not sure if they are consolidating flights or what but I had my flight times changed twice last month when going to Albuquerque and Phoenix.  

We also had a 2 hour delay due to an oxygen bottle.  Seemed to me that the mechanics and pilots were staging some sort of delay.  The first mechanic brought an empty bottle when he was supposedly changing another empty bottle.  They deplaned us and then reboarded us later.  Took two hours to get an oxygen bottle.    That was the same week the seats were coming loose.  

The layoffs are starting in Nov./Dec. so hopefully by Feb. they will have settled into some sort of normalcy.  I know when my company starting the layoffs last year in December it was chaos at first but by the second or third month we were already getting used to being short staffed and overworked.:annoyed:  That's when the remaining crew is constantly being told how lucky they are to still have a job, which I guess is sorta true.  

I'll be flying in December when they start the layoffs so I'll report back if there are any problems.  

Oh and PS, I just flew today and the flight went just fine.  
No delays but it was packed from end to end.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 2, 2012)

The problem has been with the mainline pilots unions.  AA has worked out deals with the mechanics and the AA Eagle pilots, who belong to s different union.  From posts on FlyerTalk, it appears that the pilot union tantrum is starting to wind down.




chriskre said:


> I doubt they will cancel the flight but they may change the time a time or two before you go.  They have been doing that lately for some reason.  I'm not sure if they are consolidating flights or what but I had my flight times changed twice last month when going to Albuquerque and Phoenix.
> 
> We also had a 2 hour delay due to an oxygen bottle.  Seemed to me that the mechanics and pilots were staging some sort of delay.  The first mechanic brought an empty bottle when he was supposedly changing another empty bottle.  They deplaned us and then reboarded us later.  Took two hours to get an oxygen bottle.    That was the same week the seats were coming loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## camachinist (Nov 2, 2012)

> Question: What are the chances of a distressed airline cancelling their midnight flight for lack of passengers?



Historically, about nil. IME, red-eyes have been one of the most reliable of flights, regardless of the airline's general reliability. Due to the fact that they made great positioning flights for fast turnaround mileage runs, I flew dozens if not over a hundred of them during my years of mileage running. Every one got there and only two in memory operated significantly late, both due to broken airplanes. This is across United, Delta and American. I switched to American this year from years of elite status at United and, so far, even with the BK, they've been doing OK. The pilot stuff is winding down and I'm seeing more flights with the new aircraft versus the venerable MadDog MD-80's.

I'd pay the normal amount of attention to the reservation for changes and expect to fly as ticketed and on-time. Good luck and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you and the other fine Tuggers for all your treasured advice!


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 14, 2012)

The insurance offered on AA.com is only good if you actually get sick.  We found this out the hard way. We got trip insurance for my MIL because my SIL was sick.  When my MIL had to change her plans we found out that the trip insurance offered through AA.com was basically a rip-off.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 10, 2012)

*good experience on AA*

We flew to Miami round-trip non-stop from Las Vegas using miles on Alaska Airlines to go on a cruise. I, too, was worried about what might happen with AA. I'm happy to report that everything went just great. We had no problems whatsoever. On the flight back we were even in a new airplane.

I wouldn't hesitate to book AA again.


----------



## LisaRex (Dec 11, 2012)

I wouldn't worry.  The flights may be consolidated, but I've never had one not work in my favor because it allows you to pick what flight you want to be rerouted on.


----------

